# Vernilover's Big Book of Pictures!



## vernilover

Greetings All!

I found this wonderful website in late 2007, lurked for a while, and finally mustered up enough courage to post pictures from my collection! 

Since then, I have posted about 600 pictures throughout my various threads in LV, Chanel, Hermes, etc.  I will continue to post new pictures as I find time, but I'd like to eventually take a picture of everything I have.  ush: As of today, I have probably shown about 30-40% of my collection, and so that means I have plenty of work left! 

People have requested that I consolidate my pictures into a single thread so that they don't have to run through 15 pages between pics.  What better way to do it than in the Bag Showcase!  Please keep comments to a minimum in this thread, but go crazy in any of my picture book threads   I'm not going to lie, comments are always appreciated!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/vernilovers-lv-picture-book-288279.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/vernilovers-chanel-picture-book-352694.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/vernilovers-hermes-picture-book-375167.html

I will continue to update my picture book threads first, then repost the pics in this thread.

Also, most if not all of the pics are taken by myself, even the ones with me in it!  It takes me a while to set up the shots, and so I'm, slow to update my threads (plus time constraints).  Thank you for your patience, and let's get started!

I will try to mix things up, and please be patient as there are a lot of pictures coming.  Thanks!


----------



## vernilover

ok... these pics were from my first reveal on tpf, ever!


----------



## vernilover

Another Hermes reveal..


----------



## vernilover

some action shots..


----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover

another Hermes reveal..


----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover

I realize it might take a long time to load with so many pics.  I will post thumbnails instead.  You can click on the thumbnails for a bigger version.  Hope this helps with loading times..


----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## Tatum

*vernilover* I am speechless at your collection. You must be a celebrity! But seriously the classiest collection I have seen so far.


----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover

Don't think I have ever posted pics of my Dior phone.  Unfortunately, it was defective and I returned it, but I took a few snaps before I did!


----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover

whew! i think I'm all up to date now.... I will repost pics in this thread when I update my picture books!  thanks for looking!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Speechless....simply breath taking!

Just curious...are you adopting?  Or can I please live in your closet for like an hour?


----------



## sakara54

I miss you so much!!!!!! I do love your collecttion. You are the best!


----------



## MissPR08

beautiful. thank you for sharing your beautiful photos with us!


----------



## LVuittonLover

vernilover said:


>


*Is this a Hermes bag?  I like it!  What's the name of it??*


----------



## vernilover

LVuittonLover said:


> *Is this a Hermes bag?  I like it!  What's the name of it??*



yes it is!! it's called a lindy!


----------



## Jeneen

AMAZING. All your limited edition pieces, the Chanel gloves, your LV jewelry and trunks, I am just floored! Wonderful photography... I can't stop gushing!


----------



## lehua9

Wow!!!  I love that it's all in one thread now.  Thanks for taking the time to put it here!  Everything is beautiful.


----------



## winnstar123

I have been followed your other three threads, finally you have this in Showcase....beautiful collection and amazing pictures!! Thank you for sharing this with us. Keep the good work coming! :coolpics:


----------



## Vlad

I think I just stepped into heaven. This thread is oddly arousing.

Edit: S**t, just read your request for little comments. Gonna hold myself back, because otherwise I could spend my next 1,000 posts commenting on your collection and photographic mastery!


----------



## Vlad

The DoF on this shot is absolutely terrific!


----------



## 3degree

Vernilover, you have the most splendid collection that one can dream of.
congratulations!


----------



## vernilover

Vlad said:


> I think I just stepped into heaven. This thread is oddly arousing.
> 
> Edit: S**t, just read your request for little comments. Gonna hold myself back, because otherwise I could spend my next 1,000 posts commenting on your collection and photographic mastery!



lol, thanks for the sweet comments!  means a lot coming from another fellow photographer! 

dont worry about the comments, how else can I keep this thread on the first page? 

also, congrats on your big day, saw the photos, and they are amazing!!  can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Vlad

I would love to feature more of your images on our blog, if that is ok with you!


----------



## AmourCouture

Your entire collection leaves me breathless.  Your photos are outstanding!


----------



## Kelelanna

Vernilover... that was breathtaking!  My heart was skipping beats.  Thanks so much for sharing your collection with us!


----------



## sarah2808

TY once again Vernilover, I always look forward to your pics.
Your collection is amazing.


----------



## loveayorkie

*No words can describe your collection and photography!!  You make my day with the amazing amount of work you put into sharing with us!!  It is soooo appreciated!!
*


----------



## tanj

Amazing collection and photography!

Yes Vlad please feature if Vernilover obliges,lol!


----------



## margaritaxmix

You have the most beautiful, exquisite collection on tPF. Always love seeing your posts


----------



## shoogrrl

Your photography skills and collection of bags leave me speechless, as usual.  You have such an amazing eye for composition and I wished my husband and I could take such great photos.  Thank you for sharing!  

I hope to see more of your future goodies as well.


----------



## Tasi

I am speechless!    Your collection is exquisite!


----------



## accio sacculus

*Vernilover*, your collection is...inspirational!  It's competely otherworldly!   LOVE all your gorgeous LV LE pieces - and your Chanel and Hermes!   Bestill my beating heart!  Your photography is fantastic!


----------



## amusic20

Your collection's breathtaking, and I applaud you for your photography skills as well.  And I agree with the person who said you must be a celebrity lol.


----------



## Lec8504

YAY Verni!  This thread is like a one stop shop, simply amazing   Honestly you have the best and well-rounded collection on tpf imo...and not to mention the wonderful photography.  Everything is just amazing, can't wait to see what else you get!  Also this might be OT, but I saw a Ferrari keys in one of the pictures....is there anyway you can show us your ride?  I love looking at exotic cars hehe


----------



## candy2100

I'm really glad you have put all the pics together like this! I think you are a great photographer~ so creative!


----------



## ChiqueChic

i'm speechless. i would love to see where you keep all of these lovely creations! you must have an amazing closet.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

wow! you have a great collection and I love the photography!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Omg..omg...


----------



## Flipper

I could comment all day, but I'll make this my one and only comment (on this thread at least)  Beautiful photography and collection, but more so threads like this inspire me because of what I see in them, what I think they represent. I feel inspired to work hard, to be smart with my money and to enjoy life  And I love that you are so down to earth, such a lovely person. Not even a hint of negativity at all, you are a real inspiration! Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## sobit503

i love your hermes bags, all so pretty! and your lv pink speedy too...
your collection is to dream of.... i check your thread in the lv section, too...i like to see a group shot of all your bags..it must be a huge..thanks for sharin =]


----------



## MACsarah

:O

I think i just had.. a heart-attack, and died, and landed in heaven!
omg. you're bags a so pretty!
amazing collection.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Outstanding collection and the superb photography makes it that much better  Love all your threads and pic Vernilover


----------



## FashionMIKE

adopt me pleasee haha


----------



## hilaryroxmasox

x inappropriate
:ninja:


----------



## Elsie87

You have the most AMAZING collection ever!!!!

Wow! Simply breathtaking! 

You have the most excellent taste in bags and accessories... Wear them well! 

Love the photography too!


----------



## ayla

I wanted to wait nice and late until after all the photos have been posted, but then I realised that there will probably always be more to come !  

Loves it Ms. Verni !


----------



## sunkissed10

where did you get the purple/pink vertu case if you don't mind me asking?thanks


----------



## lanasyogamama

SOOOO fun!  I think if I could choose one it would be the orange Birkin!  

Do you take your own pictures?  The clarity is amazing.  Can you come take some of my daughter while I play with your bags?


----------



## *Pink Sapphire*

Wow, what an amazing collection and your pictures are superb!


----------



## Jahpson

wonderful pics, fantastic bags, lovely dolls of Snoopy!


----------



## Suzie

Thank you for sharing your breathtaking collection with us. My favourite 2 are still your black and red croc birkins!!!

 Suzie


----------



## bonchicgenre

wow, just wow.


----------



## leboudoir

i cant bear to go back the pages, ur collection is too amazing, i bow in defeat lol! going back will only make me cry hahahaha!


----------



## alissahall

Thank you for sharing your talent with us - I always love the details and composition of your photography. And I could look at your bags all day long... especially the Hermes.

Blessings to you....


----------



## ClassyVintage

how do you afford all these nice bags. I'd couldn't afford them with out going inserious money issues.


----------



## scarcici

Lovely....


----------



## spoiledwify

HOLY COW!!!!! i'm soooooyour collection is amazing  and the photography skill fantastic.... sooo!!!! who are ?????


----------



## lilcorinthian

What an absolutely breathtaking collection! Congratulations on all your lovelies!


----------



## too_cute

truly inspiring.


----------



## kobe939

You have the most amazing collection! Thank you for sharing


----------



## vernilover

thank you everyone for the kind words!! just updating this thread with some new pics I posted over the past 2 days!


----------



## vernilover




----------



## shopaholiccat

still in awe  loveee everything!


----------



## LV Slut

You are the Queen of Purses! and I'm glad you're on the forum.... Keep motivating me please!!!!!


----------



## poshpearl

OMG! Breath taking! Your pictures are so tastefully taken n I totally love ur collection! wow!!!


----------



## wang198021

OMG!!! Please let us know how you make this much money. I wish I can buy anything I want.


----------



## girlvintage

WOW.. your collection is just insane!!!!!!! seriously, are you royalty or something???


----------



## creme fraiche

Vernilover.  I just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to so beautifully photograph your outstanding collection - definitely museum quality.  You truly are a Collector, and I loved being able to see the depth and breath of your collection.  My favourite is tough to decide, but it has to be the amazing Chanel bicycle, an amazing piece of utility, whimsy, and fantasy in one item.


----------



## Swanky

Beautiful collection!  SO diverse!

People are probably going to want to know the name of a lot of things, it'll help w/ not having many questions if you label them as you post next time


----------



## anilouann

All has been said:you've got a breathtalking collection!I'm so happy for you
I just have a question:do you have a favorite bag?Which one?If it's too difficult,you can choose 3


----------



## the_lvlady

Absolutely breathtaking *Vernilover*!


----------



## freshmess

Browsing through your picture showcase is like a dream. Everything is amazing.


----------



## usillypenguin

AMAZING collection!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## pinki682

Simply breathe taking.


----------



## Cates

incredible!  The only thing more amazing then your collection itself is your photography, you are insanely talented with a camera


----------



## newbee81

Wow....


----------



## M_Butterfly

I am speachless!!


----------



## pazt

im simply blown away! beautiful!


----------



## xiaoxiao

I am so so so happy to have found this thread. Thank you thank you thank you for putting this together. This has made my day!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

alwasy coming back for more OWOWOWOWOWOW


----------



## hermes_lover

I always think you have the best taste in collection .


----------



## Jeanette Ooi

One question - where are you from? would want to go there and shop for all the amazingly beautiful bags!!! How long did you have to wait for your HIMALAYA CROC BIRKIN?


----------



## Bagspy

You have such a great taste in everything that you touch.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I had to comment about you collection. Everything is simply breathtaking and the face that you photographed them this way makes them all the more special. I will be looking forward to your posts updating your beautiful collection.


----------



## Ms Birkin

Vernilover - I am speechless, I have just spent the last hour in heaven looking at your wonderful collection of bags and jewellery. Thank you for all the time you must have spent putting this together, it is so kind of you to share this with us, long may it continue!


----------



## yourhighness

Xxxxxxx
Xxxx

Learn to spell before casting stones
Your judgement is not welcome here.


----------



## PinkyPlumSpeedy

Beautiful bags and amazing pics!


----------



## Kellybag

*Thank you VL for the beautiful photography and sharing all of your lovely pieces with us!*


----------



## melmel3820

Beautiful collection, thanks for sharing with us!

BTW, what type of camera do you have? Your pictures are flawless.


----------



## snowwhite999

Like everyone else said, simply stunning!

Many of those bags I haven't even seen before - thanks so much for posting


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

vernilover said:


>



Did you really got that painted??? or its just watermark?? its cute


----------



## Chanelholic

What a fabulous collection you have!!! I really salute you....Amazing, amazing........Thanks a zillion for taking the time to share all these beautiful pictures with us.....pls keep them coming!!!


----------



## windowshopping

xxxjulybabyxxx said:


> Did you really got that painted??? or its just watermark?? its cute



From her LV picture book:
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/vernilovers-lv-picture-book-288279-156.html#post8888604


----------



## thimp

I always enjoy seeing your picture books! What beautiful photography! And the bags...absolutely beautiful!! You must be a very proud mama of those babies!! Do you ever wear your croc birkins with diamonds???


----------



## Joke

there was just no end to the gorgeous pictures, just amazing!


----------



## SweetPurple

I love all your threads and all your bags!


----------



## KMBS

Wow


----------



## honey bunch

Vernilover, your collection is totally awesome!!!!


----------



## LuVWawa

wow~~~!!!


----------



## locogymman

i just have to say: thank you.

it is people like you Ms. VerniLover as to why people like me (in retail) survive.  It's your dedication, style and passion for brands that is well respected.  I don't know if you know that without people like you and the many fabulous board members that people in retail would not have any livelihood.  You're not a "customer" you're somebody that we admire and respect.  

Fashion is costly; but people that respect the idea and vision of designers is why the fashion industry survives.  We get inspired by people like you, people with the "fashion" eye.  

I just wanted to say thank you once again.  These pictures blew me away.  Seeing over 12 Cocco Birkins, a Himalayan Birkin and countless amazing Chanel and Vuitton pics...simply brilliant.  Your collection and taste exemplify how much style you really have.  You don't pick the uber-trendy, instead you pick the timeless and simply flawless pieces in a designers collection.


----------



## mich327

Verni - I just LOVE your amazing collection! (and the photography, and your sense of style from the glimpses I can see). I had seen some of your croc H bags over in the H forum, but to see your whole collection was truly a thrill - thank you for posting!


----------



## blessedme

I'm totally lost for words! Thank you for taking time to post your collections! love love love all of it! blessed you!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Amazing collection. Thank you for sharing, Vernilover. We (by that I mean the average middle-class shopper) tend to think that people who are fortunate enough to own any goodies they want can't possibly appreciate them properly. But I think the love and care with which you have taken these pictures show that this is an unjustified prejudice.


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

By the way, I second the request for some pictures of your car, if you should be amenable. It may not be a bag, put it certainly exemplifies the same properties of beauty and style that we all treasure in bags!


----------



## jelita78

love everything about your collection!
i think this is officially gonna be my bed-time-story site.. 
gonna flip through your pictures each night before sleep..
aaaahhhhhh....


----------



## divineprada

Hi Vernilover!


I immensely enjoy going through heaps upon heaps of photos of your treasures.  Thank you for sharing them with us here in tPF.  

I was wondering if you have any Prada bags?  I'm not sure if I've seen any from your posts.  I love Prada and I would love to see if you got some of them.:wondering


----------



## Christy2007

I LOVE your collection especially all the Hermes!!!


----------



## cherrycreek

Hi, u r one of the luckiest gals i hv met ! Do compile them into a coffee book with yr superb photos and I will buy !

btw, how u get the hermes ? all from one shop ? which country r u from ? one last question, which are yr top 3 favourite bags and which bag do u use all the time ?


----------



## maryelle

is that a lexus i see? :3
may i ask where do you store your wonderful collection of bags?? and with such a big collection... which is your all time favorite bag? lol


----------



## sweetneet

ok i just wanna say that i absolutely love your pictures, i simply cannot get over them..all downright gorgeous.     You have really inspired me, Vernilover! I started taking a photography class yesterday, just so I can learn to take better pictures of my bags! :shame: Now instead of a bag I think I want to get a DSLR for my next birthday... I was never really into photography before but after seeing some of your gorgeous pics I can't help but become interested in it.


----------



## kareng

I am new to the Forum, and this is the first time I have seen any of your pictures or bags. After watching I feel like I have been to Heaven and back! Your pictures were great! Your bags are obscenely exquisite. Thank you for a look into Heaven.


----------



## lvsome

Absolutely stunning-----woooooooooooow. Beautiful photography as well. Amazing


----------



## DiorDeVille

Stunning!!!

You wouldn't, by any chance, happen to have more pictures of your lovely automobiles? From the glimpses we had, they look almost as impressive as your other collections!


----------



## Longchamp

Wow never get tired of looking at Vernilover's pix!!!


----------



## wang198021

I would like to know what Ms. Vernilover is going to purchase next, ha ha!!! She has all the best bags already. Maybe every luxury brand has to start a new line just for YOU Ms. V. You are the best. I love everything from your collection.


----------



## jenniferzuo

omg...


----------



## QueenDalia

Stunning timeless collection... Wonderful taste...


----------



## Martina_Italy

It's a pleasure to see the pics of your insane collection all in 1 thread!!! 
Well done, *Vernilover*! Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## zilnro

I know I've said it in your LV thread before, but I can't say enough how amazing your collection is! Thank you so much for sharing your collection and photography skills to all of us! Phenominal


----------



## ladakini

Your collection is truly divine, a delight of exquisite taste.


----------



## _bebee

you have a nice collection, and you're good at taking pictures !


----------



## simp

Eeeeee u have a scary collection but i luv them all. Keep them coming.....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

simp said:


> Eeeeee u have a scary collection but i luv them all. Keep them coming.....


 
Scary ...? 


SCARY FABULOUS!


----------



## rghstyle

The collection, amazing! The presentation, breathtaking!

You have one extremely unique collection. You have pieces that I never knew existed before. If you do not mind me asking, who took the photography? They are very talented!

You are my new best friend! Where do you live......hahhhahaha!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

The photography and the functional art that is your accessory collection are divine!  I'm inspired to take better photos of my things and inspired by the diversity and colorfulness of your collection that ventures beyond the 'safe' brown and black tones.  Your personality shines through the things that you love.  Thanks for the effort of sharing with us!


----------



## sweetneet

*bump* this thread is too gorgeous to be on the 2nd page! :


----------



## hello! hello!

THANK YOU *vernilover* for the amazing photography!
You have an out-of-this world collection

Your Speedy Frame in Ostrich is my favourite piece...
Was told that the ostrich skin for that bag came from the same source as Hermes.

BTW, is your Sac Plat designed by Fabrizio Plessi for the HK flagship store opening, where the LV monogram is actually LED...?


----------



## purseinsanity

Wow!  With your photographer's eye for detail you've managed to not only find the best pieces from every designer, but to also showcase them so beautifully with your pictures!  I am in awe.


----------



## libra23

Vernilover... I just shed a single tear for your stunning bag, jewelry, and watch collection. thank you that was beyond lovely.


----------



## Alice1979

I'm speechless, your collection is absolutely impeccable, and your pictures are amazing, truly capturing the beauties, and may I say spirits, of all of your wonderful pieces.

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## knapsu

Vernilover, I found your new thread now. Amazing! Wow! I just can't stop wondering on how your closet must look. How do you fit in all those bags!? You have to have loads of space just full of bags


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Vernilover- You have such a great skill with photography, and such a lovely collection to photograph.  All your purses, jewelry, and accessories are simply stunning. You are very lucky to have such a collection, and I can only hope that I will have a collection like your some day. Your purses are beautiful, and this thread is now one of my favorites. I can't believe how well the pictures capture the beauty of the purses. I now think I know what heaven looks like, beautiful


----------



## vernilover

thank you everyone for the sweet comments!

just updating the thread with pics that i posted today!


----------



## vernilover




----------



## jelita78

NOOO!!!!
don't put that LV on the grass!!!
thank god no mud stuck to it!
oh i almost fainted!


----------



## yenanh00

Love everything!!! do you play guitar too? you're very talented photographer.. I'm still learning how to use my Nikon D80... Cant wait to see more..


----------



## bagsgal

Great photos!!! I am drooling over them!


----------



## The tall one

great balls of fire!! your collection is beyond words!

one question what does this item hold


----------



## jelita78

^^ holding her custom made chanel fishing rod 
yes! believe it !


----------



## I'll take 2

You have such a beautiful, diverse collection.  I always love to stop by and admire your pictures.


----------



## vernilover




----------



## vernilover




----------



## MJ-Lover83

that is unbelievable! is this your new closet?
that hermés is beautiful!!


----------



## Phédre

Just when you think you've seen it all, Vernilover comes along and makes you 
Do you play the guitar or are they just collector's items?
Your closet looks awesome! Hope you post some pictures when it's filled!


----------



## guzmandds

Where did you get the beautiful black Hermes?


----------



## sweetneet

OMG i love that yellow Birkin!!!





and is this your new closet!!!?????  OMG, that is the coolest closet I have ever seen!!! with the ladder and everything...it's so tall...OMG....i can't imagine what it must look like with all your goodies in there... hope you post pics of that sometime later...

thank you so much for updating Vernilover, this is becoming one of my favorite threads here at tPF. i have a big appreciation for your photography..it's just simply breathtaking.


----------



## sweetneet

omg i scrolled back a page and saw the other pics...Chanel guitar!? amazing! didn't know they made those!! and you got both black and white...awesome!! i love the quilted cases as well...


----------



## asl_bebes

OMG, I'm so in awe of your fabulous collection and your stunning photography!  You are definitely an inspiration ... please continue to post pics of your collection, I truly enjoy looking at all your pics!


----------



## newbee81

Passed out from amazement!


----------



## Meow

I have always enjoyed all your posts! Your photography skills and collection of bags is heavenly!


----------



## SweetPurple

I love this thread ~ it's like a fantasy land for me!

I can't wait to see your new closet filled with your fantastic collection!


----------



## brunettetiger

I'm in shock! Wow that is the most amazing set of photos I have ever seen!  My favorite is the Fushia Croc Birkin!  Are you VB?
Can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## fufu

your pictures are nevertheless OUTSTANDING.. 
please keep them coming .....


----------



## sh8sh

amazing you have luxury taste


----------



## petitemn

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! 

You never fail to deliver the most stunning photos of your exquisite taste.


----------



## maggilint

nice pics!!!


----------



## ci7h2ino4

Wow... your closet looks divine as do all your pictures!!


----------



## Kelelanna

Love, love, love.... the Chanel Guitars!


----------



## peachbaby

OMG! Love all your new purchases!!!   Can I come live in your bag showroom...so many gorgeous bags, I'm in bag heaven


----------



## sunkissed10

love the guitar.


----------



## ohgirlll

your pictures are breathtaking!


----------



## DesigningStyle

VL!  I love the new pics.  Guitars are gorgeous!  Your closet is breathtaking!  And, OMG, I can't find a yellow Chanel bag for the life of me and you show up with a gorgeous yellow Birkin!  Wow!


----------



## DesigningStyle

This shot is spectacular!


----------



## starr_shenell

vernilover said:


> thank you everyone for the kind words!! just updating this thread with some new pics I posted over the past 2 days!


 

This is one of my all time favorite pictures on the boards.    Your collection is amazing!


----------



## mishaagui

OMG! What a stunning collection! Looking at your photos made my day - I feel like i'm in purse heaven


----------



## sh8sh

woooow , waiting for another update  hurry please


----------



## ayla

VERNI !!! Is that a new closet ?


----------



## LVuittonLover

vernilover said:


>


*The color of this Birkin is out of sight. Is this going to be a Bag Room or something.*


----------



## rghstyle

Alright Vernilover, So my DH and I just bought a new home and I am having my own walk in closet! I am currently designing it and when I saw yours I just went crazy...........I wish I had the room to do what you did! The architectural design is amazing, love the ladder! I think I might just take my DH's closet and convert mine and his into one! He can have the linen closet : ) Jk I still am excited about my closet!

Congratulations you deserve it!


----------



## BFVauctionsOHMY

Your collection is the best I've ever seen! It blows me away! Thank you for sharing them all!


----------



## Miss Socialite

I believe that is her _library _not her closet. In an earlier post -or in another thread- she said something pertaining to people thinking she should turn her library into an area to display her collection.


----------



## vpl

Divine photography. And awe-inducing collection. I might not make it to my deathbed with a collection like that... but at least now I know what one looks like!


----------



## wild child

Your collection is frickin' nuts! And the photography makes everything look a million times better! 

Thank you for sharing your collection with us!

You're living the good life


----------



## Accessorize*me

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!

Excuse me while I go pick up my jaw from the ground! Thank you for taking the time to post!! Your collection is out of this world!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Your closet...........AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cz22

I pictures are breathtaking! 
I LOVE your purple vernis luggage!!  And your specialty Chanel items - WOW!

So _is _that your new purse shelf? I'm dying to know if you will organize your purses by brand or color.  Those shelves would make quite a display for the rainbow of beautiful colors in your collection!


----------



## ig1s

hi verni... love your closet so muchhhhh!! i hope you will take some pics with all your goodies inside your closet someday...


----------



## allbrandspls

WOW!!!!!!!!! Awesome Amazing collection.........:coolpics: LOve seeing your photos!!!!!!!!! Great photography!!!!!!!!! I see a wonderful room emerging!!!! Truly Wonderful Everything!


----------



## NicoleLV

Absolutely amazing....Your photography is just stunning. Thank you for sharing...


----------



## heychar

WW


----------



## ladyfabz

woww... speechless love ur hermis and of course the louis;s!


----------



## kimberchin

omg.
I want my very first post to be on this thread because you deserve the honour.

Simply so so BEYOND gorgeous!


----------



## robertsn6534

wow it took me a good 10 minutes to scroll through the 17 pages of this beautiful thread. I absolutely love the look of your closet and would love to see pictures of it filled up! I'm especially in love with your Louis' ah!!


----------



## tulip618

I cannot belief my eyes!!!! This is too amazing!!! I will never get tired of this thread!!! Thank you for sharing!!!!!! the soleil birkin is TDF!!!!


----------



## Everstar

Vernilover, I posted a message on your Chanel thread that you have the most beautiful collections of Hermes, Chanel, and LV!  

You have a very good taste and you are lucky because you can afford it. I feel happy for you!!!    You made many of us happy by just admiring your pictures.  Keep posting!!!

By the way, I really love your Chanel driving gloves, where did you get it?  I didn't find it at my local Chanel boutique.  Many thanks!


----------



## KrazySexyKool

OMG JUST AMAZING AND YOUR CLOSET IS TO DIE FOR


----------



## so fresh

I am new to this site your collections is TDF. Congratssss


----------



## LushBoutique

Its almost 2 in the morning and I was up scrolling through your thread.  I can't believe I just found it!  I am so amazed. This really made my night

Your bags = BEAUTIFUL
your photography = GORGEOUS
your closet = AMAZING

wow. wow . wow.....I really love all of your bags and great accessories!!!


----------



## goldbundles




----------



## legofish

Amazing.
I have no words...


----------



## Blaque-Honey

You have a lovely collection.

I had no idea Louis Vuitton made fishing rods...
The closet is lovely.


----------



## legofish

Wow... woow... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## nada

You've the most amazing collection on tpf!! Thanks for taking the time to take such wonderful pictures and sharing them with us.


----------



## La Vanguardia

WOW!

Your photography and your collection are amazing!!!​


----------



## Nat

Amazing as always, can't wait to see new pics :coolpics:


----------



## LV4EVA

Vernilover, can i be your handbags cleaner?i will work for free
Thanks for sharing and all the effort


----------



## priss

LV4EVA said:


> Vernilover, can i be your handbags cleaner?i will work for free
> Thanks for sharing and all the effort



i have been campaigning for "handbag handler" since last year.  i got dibs.  i even wrote an oath in the hermes thread, lol.


----------



## bag me up

Your treasures are really To Die For! Bravo!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I am with girl vintage, your collection is insane, not to pry, but how in the world can you afford to collect such beautiful pieces. I am amazed.


----------



## serene

this is the kind of library shelves what I want someday  and not for bags - books instead!


----------



## Purseonable

Wow... there are no words to describe the amazing collection you have. Enjoy it in good health! I look forward to seeing more updates in the future.


----------



## lvsome

Still in awe


----------



## dsignacio

vernilover said:


> ok... these pics were from my first reveal on tpf, ever!


 
Hi...the way yo take pictures is amazing...

My suggestion...what if if you can try a theme of un-model shots something like stolen shots and the background has something to do  with an everyday life (yours) that incorporate all your collections...it shows that you have all collections that each of them is a part of you...

You can super impose your collections and hazed/blurred the faces of people that will be part of the background...just a though.

Between Kelly and Birkin which of the two is better in terms of sturdiness? My Work into finance World always require Big bags, especially if its audit season..Am planning to get my first Hermes bag in Singapore since am going there this sunday...I've been checking the net (that's where I got to know your thread) and thinking, researching what is the best. Hope you can help me and or advise which is which. 

I thank  you in advance.


----------



## purse mommy

Amazing collection and the photography is simply beautiful.  Where did you get the exotic skin pink speedy louis vuitton.  It is lovely.


----------



## edsbgrl

Hi Vernilover.  Still enjoying your pictures.


----------



## CamLee

*Comatose*


----------



## foxymix

amazing collection


----------



## mylaura99

I've never seem so many CROC-skin Birkins and Kellys 

So impressive 

You are the best


----------



## baglady2006

Amazing!!!! this is the stuff of fairy tales, thanks so much for sharing your fabulous collection, words cannot even begin describe how divine this thread is..


----------



## QUEEN_D

omg what a beautifull collection!!!!  i want to buy a hermes too, but they are soo expensive =((


----------



## Loquita

I don't have the proper words for this amazing collection and photography.  The light in your photos is fantastic, and the red croc Birkin...well...  

It is clear that you enjoy all of the gorgeousness -- good for you, and thanks for sharing all of your treasures!!


----------



## filipinabelle

i wish i can afford all of those too  *drool


----------



## Mia Bella

I took a moment to fully compute what I was seeing and the only thing I could do was throw my bra at the screen.

This thread is the Tom Jones of the PF universe.


----------



## Loquita

Mia Bella said:


> I took a moment to fully compute what I was seeing and the only thing I could do was throw my bra at the screen.
> 
> This thread is the Tom Jones of the PF universe.



  

*SO True!!! * Well said!!


----------



## BagLover117

My jaw has literally dropped wide open. I adore your collection. Wanna share? LOL


----------



## Mia Bella

Loquita said:


> *SO True!!! * Well said!!


----------



## legofish

Amazing thread which reminds us work hard and enjoy our bags!


----------



## sweetneet

i never get tired of the pictures in here!  

i can't wait to see that library-turned-closet filled with bags!


----------



## Pandeelaimon

Hi vernilover! my little sister,mom and I just adore your beautiful things! Good luck with your new closet, I know it's going to be fabulous.


----------



## LVMN

Wow! Just wow!!! I can't wait to see your wall full of all your amazing bags! Thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## honey88

Vernilover, stupendous!  My fave shot is the sideways flying Lindy!!  It looks happy to be in motion.

Do you have a thread that talks about your photography?  Would love to learn from a master of the art.....


----------



## linypie

woaw, i love your birkins, they are so amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fashionist

WoW!!:wondering I  your collection!!! The closet is fantastic!


----------



## wigglytuff

amazing collection and amazing photographic skills!!!  very impressive!

but i must ask:







how LONG did you have to wait to get this piece finished and sent to you?


----------



## **Chanel**

OMG .... I'm speechless....this must be bag heaven 

I don't know what to say, your collection and your pictures are absolutely gorgeous 
Thank you so much for sharing with us *vernilover*!


----------



## CCKL

*Vernilover* - you're my new idol


----------



## Stophle

Collection aside (I know, "collection aside"?? Seriously?!) your photos are absolutely out of this world. They inspire me to look at composition in a different way. 

Thank you for taking the time to gorgeously catalogue everything so we can see.


----------



## ecmf

vernilover said:


> OMG love love love. is this a SO? just stunning. OMG i need this lol  Can i ask how much it was and how long ago you got it?


----------



## purseinsanity

Any time I feel down, I open up this thread and immediately feel happy!  I can't imagine how I'd feel to see such a collection IRL!  Congrats!


----------



## babybom

WOW!!! i love them!


----------



## miyale30

Vernilover, where have you been??? I'm eagerly waiting for new reveals! I can't express how much I have enjoyed looking at your gorgeous collections and your amazing photography. I hope all is well and I hope to see more soon, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ilgin

the most *classy* collection I have ever seen in my whole life, I go through all the pages, OH MY GOODNESS!! Your croc birkins, esp the Himalayan Croc!! They are DIVINE !!   

Totally in love with every single piece in your thread, ENJOY !!


----------



## kaka

Himalayan croc with diamonds !!!


----------



## shopalot

You've got to be sh&*&ing me!!!!!
This collection is fantastic and the photography just makes it even better!!!!
I can't wait for pics of where all of these beauties are kept.


----------



## LVoeMe

WOWW
that croc lockit.......... WOW~!
and the ostrich speedy...... WOW!!!!
your collection is 5x TDF!


----------



## missmegan

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; all of you bags!  You have inspired me to take nice pictures of my small collection 
I often take my bags for granted, you can see from your pictures how much you treasure your collection!  Thanks


----------



## cookielicious23

im still in awe with your collection up to now...


----------



## airborne

What da h**** you have us all beat! Who are you? Very very very good a+!


----------



## airborne

...had to do a double take....nice!


----------



## Baby Boo

beautiful stuff.. woudl love to see your cupboard!! stunnniiinnn items


----------



## NVMyLV

Breathtaking.....


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

wow your closet is hugeeeeee! i can't until you show pictures of it filled with handbags!! your collection is the best i've ever seen! you are the queen of louis vuitton, hermes, & chanel!!


----------



## clearstatic

is it me or was the bandwidth exceeded


----------



## NicAddict

I finally managed to see the pictures and... I am at a loss for words.... Gorgeous photography as well.

As some others have already asked: 
How in the world do you store all these wonderful pieces ? Do you have a picture ?


----------



## gymnastgirl927

Absolutely amazing collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Venice04

Your collection is exquisite!  Ditto all of the above...what they said...

I truly enjoyed looking at these fabulous pages of art.  Thank you so much for taking time out of your busy shopping schedule to supply us with all of your eye candy.


----------



## bunnieskin

love your pink little hermes


----------



## ShopGirl647

cool photography and love the diversed collection!!! IMO I think you're the QUEEN BEE of the bag showcase!!! I'm surprised I didn't come across this one until it got bumped up ...


----------



## vancleef fan

*WOW*
*AMAZING*
*Vernilover* 
I'm hoping to get my first Birkin soon, I noticed that all yours ( not croco ) are in the same leather, am I right ? Is it Togo ?


----------



## *Anne..

_WOW 
Wich I had such a collection..._


----------



## BagShoeLover

*There are just no words...........*


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

wonder  wher eis she... have not seen her in a while


----------



## Moonlight

One of the best collections I've seen on PF!!!! Keep it up....


----------



## conrad18

Is Vernilover still active on tPF? She hasnt been on for so long. I would love to see new pictures!


----------



## jelita78

i was wondering the same thing too..
miss her sooo much!!


----------



## latinmalemodel

Bump! Simply Grand! that's the work I was looking for.


----------



## sbelle

Oh my goodness, I just saw the picture of your closet.  Really, really beautiful!


----------



## BagEssence

:urock:
waiting for closet reveal pics...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Where  r u? We miss u....


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Well Done, Vernilover.

Your photographs are like your handbags--ABSOLUTE ART.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I have _finally_ finished reading every single one of your threads! And all I have to say is: when I grow up, I want to be vernilover. 
 Now I need a nap!


----------



## cookiecthulhu

you're collection is amazing!


----------



## Selkie

What a fab collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lovesbagz

Wow, I am speechless!


----------



## asl_bebes

conrad18 said:


> Is Vernilover still active on tPF? She hasnt been on for so long. I would love to see new pictures!


 
I miss her pics too:wondering ... her photos are absolutely stunning!  Vernilover, please indulge us with more pics of your drool-worthy collection!


----------



## Smellyfeet

your collection and photos are seriously, UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## floral_kitty

Sorry, I have to quote Rachel Zoe, "I DIE". Your collection is BANANAS!


----------



## camembert

Oh . My . God.


----------



## hunny_bii

WOW  crazyyyy lovee everything every piece!


----------



## sbelle

I love coming back and looking!


----------



## mrs moulds

:coolpics:


----------



## vegisvegis

I am floored.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Come back Verni.  We need to see more more more.


----------



## An4

I don't know what these people are talking about, your photos are all blurry and your bags are all the same... 



*I'm kidding of course*  I hope you'll post more, I really enjoyed this, and it's way past my bedtime, but I just couldn't stop looking


----------



## Ledisis

beautiful photos & collection!


----------



## thegoreprincess

How I would love to be your kid...


----------



## Eversleeping

O..M..G..What a great collection! Everything is stunning! I'm totally overwhelmed.


----------



## edelzee

I'm speechless!  What a beautiful collection!


----------



## tillie46

I can't find the words!!!!!!!!!  Black Croc with Diamonds, are you kidding me.  The Fuschia Croc with diamonds...........I'm not feeling well......................     :urock:

:coolpics:                                     :tpfrox:                   I'm blown away!!!!!!


----------



## nycgirl79

Wow!! Your collection is AMAZING - you have exquisite taste, absolutely gorgeous. Your pictures are also stunning - works of art!


----------



## tillie46

I, along with the rest of the PF would love to see all your bags stored in your fabulous closet.  Will you color co-ordinate them?????????  Just when I think I've seen it all, I see your thread!!!!!!!!!        :urock:                     :coolpics:        BTW, your are quite the photographer..........magazine worthy!


----------



## notoriousliz

This is the most exquisite collection I have ever seen! Thank you so much for providing us with the pleasure of seeing it!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

:coolpics:


----------



## OG_Baby

Fabulously stunning collection!


----------



## autumnbubble

bump

pls do come back, vernilover!


----------



## Elizaaa

ooooh my
the louis vuitton vernis suitcases are to die for!

absolutely stunning collection!!


----------



## MyLove4Purses

Vernilover, you have such an amazing collection as well as great photography skills!!!!
Thank you for sharing such gorgeous things!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

I keep seeing this thread and I get excited because I think Vernilover is back to share more goodies, but noo 
Where are you?


----------



## snowjade

Your photography is breathtaking and your subjects are divine! Ever think about going into fashion photography?


----------



## tillie46

I just popped in for another look ..................Good Grief!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

am i the only one who cant see any pics?


----------



## redrose000

we can only dream!! Truly an amazing collection.


----------



## hambisyosa

awesome ! you have a great life one can only dream, wish you good health and much much more !


----------



## thegoreprincess

Your collection never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## zuzu99

Wow!


----------



## mrs moulds

I think that I have posted here already.... But  this collection deserve another look.

Now, your bag collection is what mine want to be when it grows up!

FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## tillie46

Checking in again, just to make sure I didn't dream this !!!!!!!


----------



## Sugarae2000

I really love your collection....Amazing!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Can never stay away from this thread...


----------



## vivikups

I have never posted before, but I setup my forum account just so I could express how wonderful your collection looks..


----------



## Thebagbiatch

I DIE.... I actually DIE....
You are my hero!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

There are no words to describe your wonderful collection... Every piece is goregeous!!!
My favourite is the ostrich Speedy...


----------



## ecmf

verni, we all LOVE your collection. it is 2 die 4


----------



## bagsdreamer2010

i've never seen this before!!!  maybe im dreaming you are de QUEEN!! my HERO!!!


----------



## chanel_luv

All I can say is ! WOW !!


----------



## havenz

the most amazing collection i've ever seen and superb photography skill!!


----------



## J.E

O MY O MY! Your collection is stunning! Have never seen anything like it before. You are a very lucky girl indeed. Congrats on the beautiful collection.


----------



## LVOEnyc

TDF!!!! Birkins, Watercolor Louis, Vernis Pegases (so many vibrant colors)... ahhhhhh mazing!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Ok, my dream collection.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

your collection is fabulous! seriously, im inspired. (: loving the LV and the pink and black Hermes! Gorgeous.


----------



## niry84

*..breath&wordless!!..*


----------



## gracekelly1

what an amazing collection!! how long have you collected for?? the photo s are great quality too -


----------



## binoculars

Beautiful collection, stunning!! 

And that Chanel bike...


----------



## donnaleigh83

I love your pictures... so artistic..


----------



## Pancakez

your collection really take my breath away!! esp that chanel bike...such a dream collection to me


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Amazing collection! Love it!


----------



## sharleenvincent

wow!


----------



## Nordy's girl

Where have I been that I missed your thread until now??? Your collection is absolutely stunning, I love the ostrich Hermes and ostrich LV, both pink and gorgeous! Your photography skills are fabulous, beyond words! Thank you so much for posting your collection, I can't wait to see more!


----------



## notoriousliz

Bumping this thread because it is too beautiful not to stay on the first page.


----------



## Dayzley

You have an amazing collection! congrats!


----------



## bfali

What an amazing collection!  Every photo looks like it was professionally taken!


----------



## MoreTorque

WOW~~~~
I'm still recovering from bag heaven overload!!

Have you ever consider getting a picture book published??  I would totally keep one on my coffee table!  hahaha


----------



## jelita78

^^ oh i'd keep it beside my bed.. and look at it everynight.. like a bedtime story book.. and so i can dream about it in my sleep.. aaahhhh.. wonderful...


----------



## lhasalove

thanks for consolidating all your pics! can't wait to see the rest of your growing collection.:reading:


----------



## Everstar

Simply stunning!  Vernilover, you make us all dreaming...  I just can't help clicking on your thread again and again!

Look forward to your update!  I am sure you have added a lot more since last year...


----------



## adeener

for posting your collection! Can't wait to see more! 

Am I too old to be adopted? I'm an over 30 married woman. PM me if interested. J/K


----------



## stylishhomes

Like I always tell my husband:  "They're not handbags, they're wearable art!"   ....  Brava!!


----------



## CordeliaB

Vernilover, just to know ... What kind of work do you do?

No, because I try to do too!

Stunning collection...


----------



## mamiewu

What is your secret? When i graduate college, I hope I can afford a collection like yours!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Oh my  the Ferrari...Oh my


----------



## krazydaisy

I love your entire collection


----------



## miss gucci

love everything..
btw where exactly do u live i think i'll make a quick visit..lol...


----------



## Lovedior

i love your hermes collection you have so many beautiful bags and so many gorgeous colors . i love the way you took those pictures its very artistic


----------



## karenbabi

Beautiful collection and breathtaking photos!


----------



## I want.

This thread gave me heart palpitations...
What an exquisite collection!
I want to have children with your handbags, is that wrong? ... 
Btw, my heart is still racing.


----------



## kate021105

omg ! i cant breatheee! sooo lovely!!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Gorgeous collection! You have the most amazing bags!


----------



## adriana89

OMG!! I just came across your thread. You have that Himalayan Birkin with diamonds that only few people in the world have!! Congratulations!! You're awesome )


----------



## Bhadra

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## inaonoson

Gorgeous collection! Thanks for sharing! It was awesome eye candy!!


----------



## Muffinso

I just love your bags, they are so beautiful.


----------



## yeliab

OH MY!!  LOVE THEM ALL!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## jonna888

Amazing!!!


----------



## lornadel

are you a pro photographer? love the way you showcased your collection! awesome bags and presentation!


----------



## yeliab

*Vernilover*, Love your collection so much I had to come back and take another look!  Wow, Croc Birkins, Himalayan Croc Birkin, Bearn wallet w/ diamonds, LV alligator Lockit, etc...  Just Unbelievable!!   

Your collection is the dream collection - and you have it!     Just absolutely Gorgeous!!  

Thanks so much for sharing your collection!


----------



## Champloo80

WOW  AWESOME COLLECTION! Especially the Hermes!


----------



## Martina_Italy

VL, where are you??? We miss you!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

we miss u..


----------



## DT93

you are my bag idol! you can rival and beat celebrities! it's just WOWOW! I'm just speechless and flabbergasted by the amount and exclusiveness of your bags! the crocodile H, and the Sac Louis! wowow!


----------



## missjoisu

one of the BEST collection in this forum.

thanks for sharing your awesome items vernilover!


----------



## iluvmybags

If anyone knows the name of this bag, please share it with me!  I'm not a nig fan of LV bags, but I LOVE the water color line.  I've always secretly coveted a Water Color Speedy, but now that I've seen this style, I think I like this on so much more (the scarf is also gorgeous!!)


----------



## 3degree

it is a Monogram Watercolour (Aquarelle) Exotic Frame Speedy


----------



## iluvmybags

3degree said:


> it is a Monogram Watercolour (Aquarelle) Exotic Frame Speedy


thank you!
I never knew there was a frame speedy!  I like this so much better than the "traditional" speedy bag --
 now it's time to start searching!!


----------



## Fairy-bag

...wow wow wow! Thanks for sharing this huge and amazing collection!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Gorgeous collection. Love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Very impressive collection. Did a professional photographer take the pictures?


----------



## LVOELouis828

*Vernilover*, THANK YOU so much for taking the time and sharing your goods with us!  Absolutely breathtaking!  I hope to see updates soon!


----------



## ehemelay

Wow!!!  My first time visiting this thread...your photos and collection are amazing.  So classic.  

I especially love to see your bags in action, completely functional for bike riding.


----------



## daynci

i would die happy


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Your taste is absolutely exquisite!!! And yours are the clearerst and one of the best photos i have seen here on this forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## chloe.chloe

*vernilover* - beautiful + breathtaking. thank you for letting us peek into your closet. your collection is fantastic!


----------



## sallygirl

I think I just dropped my jaw on the floor...


----------



## pixiesparkle

I just ..your collection is a-m-a-z-i-n-g!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE ABSOLUTELY LOVE YOUR COLLECTION OF LVs & HERMES!!! It's beautiful & extremely magnificant. It is ridiculous if I could ask would you willing to sell some of your LV bags? (not Hermes, I can't afford it). If you need to sell it to clean out your closet, I would love to buy it from you. =) 

PS. I'm still mesmerize by your collections! I would love to see how these bags look inside your closet. I can only wish I have a fifth of what you have.


----------



## tolliv

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## purseaholic90

this has got to be the third or so time ive seen this thread and im still in awe


----------



## Ladykaren

OMG! I love all your handbags/purses collections. They are absolutely stunning!
May I dare to ask how much you have spent so far on all these gorgeous bags?


----------



## slang

WOW!!!! WOW!!!! I don't even know what to say, I have never seen such great pics and a diverse collection...congrats & enjoy!!!


----------



## AdamAlex

all i can say is....   WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## erinrose

Truly amazing bags! WOW


----------



## -blank

A brilliant collection I must say !


----------



## Shiny_purse

vernilover where are u ?? we still wait for new pictures !!! Really nice pictures and wonderful amazing collection !!! speechlesssssssss !!!


----------



## libelle

oh my gosh  ..... I am at a loss for words!


----------



## shopmagnet

I just spent two days admiring your collection. Everything you own is truly mesmerizing!
I cannot wait till you post more photos..


----------



## HiiMaiiNtEnAnCe

Wow your collection is like something out of a dream!!


----------



## brandnamelover

Your collection was hands down the best collection I have ever seen so far.... Thanks for posting it up to TPF... I'll be waiting for more post...


----------



## teagirl1

you are such a skilled photographer. and you have a beautiful collection. i am green with envy..


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Wow.   What a great collection.   You are blessed to be able to aquire such nice things.


----------



## Myblackbag

Nice collection!


----------



## pursebunnie

omg!  fabulous pictures of fabulous things!!!


----------



## Sassys

The most amazing collection I have ever seen.


----------



## Sassys

What is the name of this bag? I love it!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

your collection is really amazing!


----------



## foreverpm

My oh my... 
Excuse me if I'm drooling.
Your collection is jaw-dropping.
If I can only have half or even 10% of your collections, I will be one happy girl.

Thanks for sharing your amazing collections with us.


----------



## lainer73

Wow. Thank you for sharing. Those photos were amazing.


----------



## Blo0ondi

*wow gurl ur collection is 2 die 4
i luv th photography 
thnx 4 sharing*


----------



## Stephanie*

your collection is TDF!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love her collection...  anyone knwo what happen  to her as have not seen her online for a long time..


----------



## kimmy90




----------



## kfdjewels

your collection is so beautiful! and I love the way you dress! Your photos are excellent!


----------



## Martina_Italy

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> love her collection...  anyone knwo what happen  to her as have not seen her online for a long time..




Maybe she's just busy with work?? I remember she used to travel a lot for work...


----------



## ms_luxe_style

I am literally gasping for air!!
I could die happily with that collection


----------



## lagoldman1211

What a beautiful collection of bags and pictures.  It is so much fun to see how you are enjoying your things so much.  I have had this passion since my earliest memories of childhood.  Will have to take pictures of mine "in action"


----------



## Dode99

OMG I'm in awwww  You have the best collection ever, love your taste in everything  please post more


----------



## asianjade

You've the best of best bags collection. Love your collection especially those beautiful Hermes.


----------



## cherrifoam

absolutely love your watercolor lv! ive been trying to seek one out online since i missed it when it was in stores!


----------



## Dessye

What I am thinking after seeing your TDF collection of bags (especially croc Birkins!)





You carry them all so well.  Like many others, I'm waiting for when you return!  I would LOVE to see the 'after' photos of your closet.


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

linhhhuynh said:


> your collection is really amazing!



Agreed! Although I have to say that I have a decent one as well, just have to put up some pics of it sooner rather than keep putting it off haha


----------



## peach6

wow 
your bags are amazing!


----------



## bwaaaaaag

vernilover said:


>



this is such a beautiful BEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTIFUL bag!!! what's the name of the model??


----------



## Nadjuska

Just breathtaking!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I have always loved her collection and pics but she does not come back to update us.  Say something at least please.


----------



## ShoeholiC

I can only say WOW! Your collection is just breathtaking! I want to be YOU!!!


----------



## howardu09

I come back every few weeks to revisit these amazing bags and photos. Miss ya' VL


----------



## duckerz

i'm speechless....the whole collection is gorgeous!


----------



## LisaYee

vernilover said:


> some action shots..


 

see all of ur birkins...i really eye opening........


----------



## Iloooovebags

I have just seen one of the most amazing collections ever... Congats.. your bags are divine))


----------



## ahs483

WHO IS THIS WOMAN?!! ahhh im so curious


----------



## trobbin5

Simply Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MamZelle

OMG


----------



## Gmmarshmallow

Im from the West of Australia and I have never even seen more than half of your collection ANYWHERE! Your Luis' are to die for! Your'e one very lucky and extremely stylish lady


----------



## ChiTownChic

I want more information about the jewelry- that Van Cleef watch is incredible!


----------



## nmserrano

I'm with you ! 




ahs483 said:


> WHO IS THIS WOMAN?!! ahhh im so curious


----------



## thewave1969

Dear Vernilover, we all adore your lovely collection and photos. Please keep us up to date with more pics and beautiful things!


----------



## MorenaChula

Wow....is all I can really say after viewing such a exquisite collection.


----------



## HotCocoa

*Amazing bags & amazing photography!!!* 

Vernilover, I hope you'll come back & post more beautiful photos of your fabulous collection!!


----------



## Laziza

The most breathtaking collection I've seen.

And the photography is so well done!

Brava!


----------



## zeebear

Each piece is a beauty...
The entire collection...may have induced a shortness of breath somewhere in the world from all the gasping...

But, I personally, absolutely bow down to the beautiful composition of your photography! It is truly inspirational...it actually moved me (weird, I know). It is AMAZING, to say the least. 

(Of course, I am still human and those pieces just floored me! lol)

*ROUND OF APPLAUSE*


----------



## vuittonGirl

omg, u have the most amazing collection.... every single piece is gorgeous....


----------



## hedy devine

It was fun looking through this collection.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lil_cutenasian

Thanks for sharing! Your pictures are amazing. I envy and admire your fabulous collection!


----------



## jolc63

You take great pictures and you collections are to die for! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## shopmagnet

Beautiful collection.


----------



## missgiannina

These pictures are amazing ...awesome quality!  and amazing collection


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she missing...


----------



## Sassys

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> she missing...


 

Apparently


----------



## mlag724

Most beautiful collection I"ve seen. Hope you return soon.


----------



## Birkinforever

LisaYee said:


> see all of ur birkins...i really eye opening........



Me tooooo


----------



## falbags

your hermes collection is ridiculous! looove the bike


----------



## PriscillaW

I love all the pink ostrich! Not to mention this is the most amazing collection of handbags!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Stunning!!!!
What's the story behind the Chanel guitars?  Do you play?


----------



## T&Co.Addict

Wow, this collection is just insane, I am in shock at how beautiful it is.


----------



## mynewestwrinkle

Your bags are beyond beautiful!  And the picture itself is amazing as well!


----------



## winurin

OMG amazing H


----------



## shopalot

Please come back and post more amazing pictures!


----------



## averagejoe

W-O-W! You have the most exquisite bags!!! SOOOO many crocodile bags. You also have some things like the Chanel fishing rod which I have never seen before!!!


----------



## msjoviana

These are priceless!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MelodyInWonder

I love all your bags...especially the Birkin with Diamonds...

btw, great job on all the photos...


----------



## jademanalac

too many hermes to handle mind cant function well overload 

grats! awesome collection


----------



## pavlova

stunning!!!!

cannot breath even...

Really wanna see your whole dress style, especially in sports. I love sports too but never have luxusus sports equipments, really love your chanel sports bag..


----------



## bleumarine

the most beautiful lindy you have, vernilover! and the chanel bike... *faint*


----------



## bleumarine

.. and your unique LV collections! LOVE IT!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Photos are a work of art! STUNNING.


----------



## ljubicatodorovi

I would love to see your art collection!


----------



## ankada

Gorgeous collection! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Joshawaa

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Luve2sh0p

What was the black hermes bag with the diamond called? I am just so stunned by all the amazing bags you have!!


----------



## ahs483

where did she goooo? i feel like its so odd that she would just stop talking on here. very odd :/


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hope she comer backs oon


----------



## lovely_LouieV

*O-M-G !!!!*

Stunned, nuff said....


----------



## VivianYY

Very nice!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Wow your collection has blown me away... Your LV collection is unique some style I've never even heard of or even seen (like that framed speedy who knew?) the way you capture the beauty of your purses and jewelry is also amazing.... Love it custom made pieces!!!! Hopefully you can take a pic of your purse closet with all your purses  looking forward to that!!!


----------



## Pinkcom

all i can say WOW

you have an amazing collection with amazing photography


----------



## Sassys

Checking to see if verni is back with pics of her closet


----------



## girl12532

You have an amazing collection! Love it!


----------



## chanelxx

that was the most beautiful collection i have ever seen! u truly have everything!!!


----------



## Miccch

Stunning!!! omg.


----------



## zjajkj

Gosh, I can never have enough of your collection


----------



## greengummibear

amazing :worthy:


----------



## neobaglover

Vernilover - please come back to little old tpf... we miss you!


----------



## conciry

so amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Have to mark this post. Just love these bags.


----------



## zjwhh668

amazing collection ~~~


----------



## Luvingyorkies

holy moly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Wow your collection is TDF which I am sure you already know. Come back so we can see more of your goodies.


----------



## angel_ac

Totally speechless!!! The only word that came up was OMG!!!


----------



## greenbean22

you have the BEST collection I have seen so far!!


----------



## bambistyle

*O* wow...


----------



## ayekilla

Amazing!!


----------



## mochi25

These are the most beautiful pictures ever! Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Rheaza

the beautiful photography shows how much you really love and care for your collection! It is so beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ivonna

I am speechless about your bag collection! Your photographs are TDF!


----------



## khaye623

Omg! I will envy your collection forever. I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## TeddyLV

vernilover said:


>



This is one of the most beautiful bags I have ever seen  I want it !!!


----------



## TeddyLV

Oh my goshh! I'm sure that I'd envy your collection forever :weird: They are super gorgeous!


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm speecless! You are the purse queen! Your collection is mind blowing!


----------



## Neebom

vernilover said:


>


This is the most special and cool thing I have seen in a long time - simply luxe. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## bjorn

Amazing! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Ahot

Amazing collection, understand why you needed courage to upload the pics. Sincerely hope you´ll come back with the rest of your collections....


----------



## rubylily145

Stunning collection


----------



## Serina

Oh my god.... you collection is out of a dream... I could look at these all day  You have amazing taste.


----------



## estarfaux

Amazing!


----------



## vodkamartini

Bump! This collection is too pretty to be on the 2nd page.
Hope Vernilover comes back soon!


----------



## Tropigal3

Gorgeous collection!  I especially LOVE your watch collection, the LV watch is a beautiful piece of art!


----------



## Tropigal3

*Looks like this was her last post, May 2009.  Hope she's okay and returns here soon.  I have a collection just like this...in my dreams!   *



vernilover said:


>


----------



## redcherrydrop

I am in awe. What an amazing collection...


----------



## n_moviehouse

Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## noonoo07

Wow!  Awesome collection and great pics!!!!  Love it!!!!


----------



## ucsfmd

Wow, talk about over consumption of luxury goods...

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## AshTx.1

Just bumping up this amazing thread!


----------



## juliana1969

My dear you are a very stylish lady, Truely breathtaking collection


----------



## juliana1969

I think you may possibly be one of the luckiest girls on the planet! An exquisite collection indeed &#128522;


----------



## hunniesochic

Hoping OP would come back and update some more.

I'd like to see how the closet turned out.


----------



## Ycyap

Your collection is amazing!!!!! And the jeweleries .....TDF!! U took great pictures of your bags in action. If you ever get that Big Book of Pictures published, I'll be the first in line to buy it!


----------



## spigs

Hello

 Yes i had seen one of these sites about 3 years ago and found it very interesting. Oh yes please try to consolidate your threads, posts, pictures.

 Take care and thank you for your great information


----------



## love4hermes

Your collection is the most beautiful ever! Everything in it is so precious. I adore it!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Amazing collection, enjoy in great Health and happiness


----------



## Jadeite

a little late to the gawking party and OMG.... what eye candy.


----------



## ccoco

Love your collection!!!! you have such great taste!! All timeless and gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!! Hope you come back and share more!


----------



## prityxuzee

omg! omg! omg! everything is tdf!  amazing collection...  the most beautiful collections indeed....


----------



## ilovefashion13

I do wish she'd come back! The collection is so AMAZING


----------



## mlemee

No words to describe the unbelievable amount of stunning eye candy. Not just bags - _objets _too. Amazing


----------



## Glamouricious

wow...I don't know what to say. AMAZING


----------



## COACH ADDICT

JUST WOW


----------



## Sassys

What happened to Vernilover?


----------



## jamay

What a stunning collection!!!!


----------



## K.D.

Just trying to recover from seeing all that!


----------



## fluffybb

Stunning collection!!!!


----------



## luvluv

I absolutely love your collection, you have some absolutely stunning pieces!


----------



## CielMiel

oh your such a tease~~~  peaking them out of the box like that~~


----------



## mehrten

*Love it!! The Pictures are so amazing!!* and of course those *Birkins are crazy too!!*  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Love your collection and your photography skills!!


----------



## Perfact

I'm speechless! Amazing eye candy!


----------



## Dzelinay

Wow ! Amazing!!


----------



## josama57

Cool collection!


----------



## jujuuu

been lurking tPF for so long, and my first post goes to you VL! stunning collection... i can only dream ehehe


----------



## wien

Love your collection!!!  They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## U-lala

Thank you so much for sharing and giving us different perspective in our beloved brands!


----------



## BlondieB2013

My heart is racing as I look at each photo.  Amazing.  Love Red!!!!


----------



## Genette

So amazing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I loove your collection!!!!!!


----------



## BlondieB2013

SPEECHLESSAND WOW


----------



## idaaaaxx

Speeeechless, so lucky


----------

